# Pulau Ketam, Malaysia.  Part II



## tirediron

A view across one of the three main waterways which cut across the "Island" (it's really more of a high spot in the ocean)





Local fishing boat - very friendly people, who love hamming it for the cameara!





A string of BIG firecrackers set off (for no apparent reason) in the local market. No the best shot, but there wasn't a lot of time to compose here.





Locally caught shrimp being dried prior to going to market

These are primarily meant as documentary images rather than artistic ones, however as always comments/critique/observations are appreciated.


----------



## invisible

I can't believe you haven't received a single reply in any of these two threads. I enjoyed both very much, especially this one. And while the photographs might be more documentary than artistic, all are still well composed and exposed, and the colour is perfect.

The last image on this thread is my favourite in terms of artistic value. As said, however, I enjoyed the whole set.

What was the reason of your trip there, by the way?


----------



## GrfxGuru

Last image is captivating, did he lay them all out and I guess after drying has to collect them all up again?


----------



## tirediron

invisible said:


> I can't believe you haven't received a single reply in any of these two threads. I enjoyed both very much, especially this one. And while the photographs might be more documentary than artistic, all are still well composed and exposed, and the colour is perfect.
> 
> The last image on this thread is my favourite in terms of artistic value. As said, however, I enjoyed the whole set.
> 
> What was the reason of your trip there, by the way?


Thanks very much!  This was a stop on the return trip from my current assignment with the Armed Forces.


----------



## Antarctican

A very enjoyable series! Love the bright colours in the first one. And yoiks, I can just imagine the smell of those drying shrimp!

Thanks for sharing these pics of a far corner of the world.


----------



## tirediron

GrfxGuru said:


> Last image is captivating, did he lay them all out and I guess after drying has to collect them all up again?


 
Seems to be the way it works.  A great deal of effort for little profit.  A bag (About 1l) sold for the equivalent of forty cents or so.


----------



## tirediron

Antarctican said:


> A very enjoyable series! Love the bright colours in the first one. And yoiks,* I can just imagine the smell of those drying shrimp!*
> 
> Thanks for sharing these pics of a far corner of the world.


 You'd think so, but actually there was no smell at all.  Despite the apparent conditions, the only parts that smelled (other than the usual tidal flats) were the areas where they were cooking the shrimp.  Basically large, open kettles in which they seemed to be reducing the shrimp down to a sort of slurry.  Those stunk!


----------



## jv17

i have to agree that the last picture is captivating and has lots of meaning..


----------



## Shine

Wow!  Excellent photos, I really enjoyed them.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Fox Paw

VERY nice, tirediron.


----------

